
Yahoo's New President Oversees a Shake-Up - charzom
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/08/30/technology/30yahoo.html?ex=1346126400&en=ea1d199b7ef5197f&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss
======
prakash
The funniest thing in the memo ([http://www.paidcontent.org/page/yahoo-reorg-
sue-deckers-memo...](http://www.paidcontent.org/page/yahoo-reorg-sue-deckers-
memo-to-sales)) is that Sue Decker has a chief of staff (2nd to last para) --
does that make Yahoo a country? :-)

